# Shrimp and CO2?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

My planted shrimp tank is doing pretty well, but I recently received some free plants from a friend that would do better with Co2. Will the Co2 hurt my red cherry shrimp? I bought a bubble counter and diffuser but not the actual Co2 yet just in case.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not unless there is an accident.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

shouldn't hurt them, never hurt mine


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Does God put a huge CO2 tank in the wild? No.


----------

